# Shep Payne



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

I was wondering is Shep Payne still around? He did tons of stuff for Monogram back in the '70's and '80's.

Jake


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I haven't gone by the name shep since, well, before you were born....


(Sorry, just finished watching Star Wars again.)


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

That really you?  I'm just finishing up a dio for a client of a model you did for monogram . You remember the "Enola Gay" that you did for Monogram?

BTW I was born in '63, you sure about the last time you were called Shep?

Jake


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

John P said:


> I haven't gone by the name shep since, well, before you were born....
> 
> 
> (Sorry, just finished watching Star Wars again.)


 Damn fool! I KNEW you were gonna say that!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

jbgroby said:


> That really you?  I'm just finishing up a dio for a client of a model you did for monogram . You remember the "Enola Gay" that you did for Monogram?
> 
> BTW I was born in '63, you sure about the last time you were called Shep?
> 
> Jake


He was joking, dude.... 

I'm not sure if Shep Payne is still around, but remember hearing that he was at one of the IPMS Nat's a couple years back. Don't hold me to it, tho, as I can't recall w/any certainty. 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

*Sheppard Payne*

Hi Guys,
I am pretty sure Shep is still around. Check out the upcoming MMSI show in Chicago. Sorry I dont have any info but I think it is this month.

Shep was invited to come give a seminar at my hobby club one night several years ago. He presented a slide show with his various work. That gentleman is a true artisan!

Cheers,
Max Bryant


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

jbgroby said:


> That really you?  I'm just finishing up a dio for a client of a model you did for monogram . You remember the "Enola Gay" that you did for Monogram?
> 
> BTW I was born in '63, you sure about the last time you were called Shep?
> 
> Jake


 No, no, sorry, just kiddin. I have the same last name, though.


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

We do however sometimes refer to John as the little known 4th brother Shemp Payne from time to time.


----------



## jbgroby (Dec 15, 2003)

OOHH that's smarts! BTW the egg on my face is Grade A extra large!


----------



## Heavens Eagle (Jun 30, 2003)

Hey John, you could have been called Royal. <sniker>


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's limited my choices of career. I can't be a Doctor, for one thing. If I was ever in the service I wouldn't have wanted to be a Major, or a General.


----------



## Young Offender (May 3, 2000)

The last I read he was still around, but suffering from such bad vision he is no longer able to build models.

YO


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Young Offender said:


> The last I read he was still around, but suffering from such bad vision he is no longer able to build models.
> 
> YO


 That scares me. My eyes are getting worse all the time.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I remember the Shep Payne inserts in the 70's Monogram Armor Series kits -- I LOVED those! I think the Screamin' Mimi Shermon Tank was my fave! Monogram reissued those about 10 years ago without the inserts. I just missed them cuz I didn't get back into modelling until about three years ago. I'd love it if they put them out again WITH the inserts.

:dude:


----------



## docplastic (May 10, 2003)

Fine Scale Modeler magazine recently set up an advisory board of noted model builders to consult with its editorial staff. Shep Paine is a member of the board. Recently I was in the Revell-Monogram plant in Northbrook, IL. The first things you notice in the hallways are the framed original box art paintings on the walls and the Shep Paine dioramas under glass in the middle of the halls. For a while back in the 1980s many Monogram kits came with pamphlets by Paine on how to construct dioramas.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Kalmbach Publishing currently has an "Enhanced Reissue" of Shep Paine's how-to book on dioramas.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes Shep Paine is still in existence. He was at the recents IPMS Nats in Chicago. I still see an occasional article in FineScale written by him. 
The new version of his book is pretty good. The expanded portion is about figure painting.


----------



## mpete (Feb 1, 2009)

I was taken to the Squadron Shop in the Chicago area in the 70's. Little did i knowthat Payne's work would spark a lifetime quest to build dioramas. That trip has cost me many dollars,and hours of work.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

John P said:


> It's limited my choices of career. I can't be a Doctor, for one thing. If I was ever in the service I wouldn't have wanted to be a Major, or a General.


It could have been worse John. You could have been born in a commune circa' 1969 and been named Window.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its Shep Paine, and he is still around. He has done some articles for Fine Scale Modeller, and has several older and newer books in print. I think there is a new book about his work or about him as well, and he has/had a web site. Shouldn't be too hard to find. BTW there are a couple sites with scans of his old Monogram diorama tip sheets posted.


----------

